# 12v flatscreen, which is the best?



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thinking of buying one of these - which should I look at?
Would rfather have 12v but can I get a 240v plus converter for same sort of money and if so what do you recommend?
Vidura


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We have an AVTEX 19" LCD TV (7 in 1) with built in DVD drive and freeview. It also come in 17 and 15". It has a 12v and 240 power supply. prices vary (£300-£500) depending on size but John Lewis give a 5 year guarantee. You can get them cheaper and you can also get some cheap ones, but you get what you pay for.

Check this link

http://www.johnlewis.com/Technology/Televisions/Televisions/LCD+TV/1284/Brand/Avtex/List.aspx

Hope this is of help.

Bubblehead


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*12v flat.*

Would recomend LG (Lifes Good) , most of the unbranded ones are made in china most small F/s are dual voltage , multi system.


----------



## 89087 (May 13, 2005)

*LG*

LG, lucky Goldstar.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: LG*



cappuccino said:


> LG, lucky Goldstar.


Until it develops a fault! I do some work for LG and the aftersales & parts availability is disgraceful.

See my post here.....

LCD TV POST <<<Click this line

Trev.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Take a look at aldi, they have a 19 inch with free-view for under £200 not sure if its 12v though.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Toshiba*

If you do not need a Multi-Standard tuner, the latest Toshiba 15V330D comes with Freeview and is available from £148.

It is powered by a 240v to 12v transformer. You can buy a voltage regulator and use it direct from 12v or run it off an inverter. The voltage stabilisers can be bought Here.

Trev.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

We also have an Avtex 7 in 1 and we can't fault it. It is a dedicated 12v so you don't need a regulator. Its also built for the "mobile" market so it will stand up to road travel and vibration.

Coming with built in DVD and freeview there are no unsightly wires hanging about as well.

Easy to use and set up also.

They are more expensive, but you get what you pay for.

Johnny F


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We bought ours from Tescos with DVD player £149 which is perfectly adequate 240 volt only but you can use a convertor.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi see HERE
and don't pay too much :lol: 
terry


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi check out www.gradeuk.co.uk not the cheapest i bought 17" flatscreen freeview built in dvd player, they are a nice slim unit and not too heavy.
james


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We test these things before they go on sale. Simple answer, see it working, if it looks good and the price and specs are good, buy it. Many are 12V just look for the plug in the back, near it will be the voltage requirement. Don't be tempted by HDReady, on screens below 26" you cannot see any benefit. The brand does not matter, it is no indication of the manufacturer. When they get to small screen, most are assembled and badged for them. I know of some famous brands TVs that are not as good as the identical "Own Brand" from the major retailers. Can't mention particular brands here.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

If you go to John Lewis you can try this promotional code http://www.hotukdeals.com/all/vouchers/hot 
not sure if it will work but got to be worth a try if you shop online at john lewis.

CODE EXPIRES 19/12/07


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Comet have a Grundig 17" with Freeview, DVD, USB memory stick socket and SD card slot for £250. Supply is mains to 12v reduction. Quality looks good and freeview works fine.


----------



## sobo (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi GUYS,

To me the most important thing everyone is missing is.
forget about the technical data side whether its 1,2,3,years or mileage.
This is how i see it after one year if you have only covered a certain amount of mileage and you are not sure on changing the oil go to the dipstick if the oil looks dark.
THEN CHANGE IT.
sensible advice i think.
sobo.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

sobo said:


> Hi GUYS,
> 
> To me the most important thing everyone is missing is.
> forget about the technical data side whether its 1,2,3,years or mileage.
> ...


Can you tell me where the dipstick is on an Avtec 17" freeview please, can't seem to find it. :lol:


----------



## sobo (Apr 20, 2012)

funny did not know i was replying to a thread in 2007.
now i am the dipstick..lol.
s.


----------

